

Statistics - referral spam - wiiiktor

I have a website efneo.com and I see that I have lots of visits from http://news.ycombinator.com/ domain. Are they real? 5000 in a day? I doubt it; it seems to be rather created by a bot. Can you explain it? If this is Your bot making my statistics false, than please change the app behaviour.
======
kfullert
I think it was featured as an article on the front page, which would have
driven a lot of traffic to your site (both from regular "real" visitors, and
from scrapers etc.)

The original submission was <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4926541> so
you'd see that as the referer

